# Wine Press Paint



## bluelight320 (Aug 17, 2008)

I am fairly new to home wine making and not even sure if this post is in the correct forum but here goes.......

Years ago, my grandfather had a wine press which I just found stored in my parents house and my mother graciously gave it to me knowing that my newfound hobby, namely wine making, could use this wine press.

The only problem is that the press is decently "rusty" and could use a good cleaning and a few coats of paint. Does anyone have any tips and suggestions for what type of paint to use?

Thanks,
Rich S.
Gettysburg, PA


----------



## oxeye (Aug 19, 2008)

Enamel.

oxeye


----------



## bluelight320 (Aug 19, 2008)

oxeye said:


> Enamel




Even though it's *not* "food grade" paint!?


----------



## oxeye (Aug 20, 2008)

Well use Food-Grade Paint, then!

oxeye


----------



## m_lapaglia (Aug 20, 2008)

A typical coating system would comprise a food grade epoxy primer followed by a food grade polyurethane topcoat. Companies such as Sherwin-Williams and PPG, Carboline, Ameron and others, sell the type of coatings you require. I suggest you tell them what you are trying to paint and let them tell you what to use. 

You normally will NOT find this type of paint in the local hardware store


----------

